# Mystery flats rebuild From eastern NC



## Jadom (Apr 25, 2020)

Hey all, been fishing and hunting out of flat bottom boats a long time and always wanted a flats boat. Recently found one on FB market place CHEAP and pulled the trigger. No idea what the hull is, came with a notarized bill of sale and nothing else. Previous owner bought it for a trailer and the yamaha two stroke hung off the back. Said he bought it from a man that owned in since 99 in Florida, how much of that is true I don’t know but under the floor smelled real “marshy”. It’s 14 ft, and to the best of my ability most closely resembles the hull lines of a piranha F1400.

Boat has been rebuilt, halfway, at some point in its past with various methods but only the top deck was still solid. Transom was bad, floor bad, stringer bad, and everything of value stripped.

Ive rebuilt a few boats, although all have been of the fishing and hunting variety built with 3/4 marine ply and proper fiberglass methods. This will be my first attempt at flush deck hatches, and an “attempt” at wieght savings.

first thing I did was cut enough of the boat out to put in the transom, and then got to gutting the rest of the boat. If weather would cooperate, I’ll throw it on the trailer and move it under cover to start with the rebuild of stringers(3), full length floor and pour foam.

here’s some pics, FYI it’s in my “yard #3”, the farthest from the house for the purpose of sanding and cutting the rotten guts out. Boss lady isn’t a fan of glass dust by the house!














View attachment 130500
View attachment 130500







View attachment 130502


----------



## Jadom (Apr 25, 2020)

Already have a poling platform, an older side scan fish finder/chart plotter, gas tank, manual jack plate, hydraulic steering set up, trolling motor, thru hulls, bilge and live well pumps, and a Johnson 70 2 stroke (have low water pickup prop lower and jet lower). 

Pictures are about a week old, the inside has been sanded to clean glass at this point. I’m doing away with the raised cap and replacing with a flush flats style deck. 

Question: Can I get away with 3/8” plywood for the deck and bulkheads, or should I just carry on with my 3/4” marine plywood habits?


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

3/8” might be a little thin. I did 1/2” on my last skiff and had it braced up pretty good and that was solid. Link should be in my signature.


----------



## Jadom (Apr 25, 2020)

10-4. May use what I have left of 3/4 for bulkheads and then switch over to 1/2”. Never had to give weight a though before.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Jadom said:


> 10-4. May use what I have left of 3/4 for bulkheads and then switch over to 1/2”. Never had to give weight a though before.


You can use the 3/8 for bulkheads but go to 1/2 for the decks. If the span is greater than 2' use some sort of support for those areas.

Don't forget to cover both sides of the ply with glass.


----------



## Jadom (Apr 25, 2020)

Progress has been made. Stringers are in, center one being a ripped to shape 2x10, outside two are 3/4 plywood(what was in it upon tear down was one plywood down the middle). I also did a full floor out of 3/4, and started pour foaming the entire bit underneath. Livewell drain pipes and floor drain were put in the floor before the foam.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

and the title says what?

Florida is a title state, better hold on to your money for now and do some research w/ your state authorities


----------

